# PECAN PIE BARS



## NorthernWinos (Nov 19, 2006)

This is a favorite recipe...it makes a 9"X13" pan of bars that are much like pecan pie....will "WOW" your friends.

PECAN PIE BARS

PREHEAT OVEN TO 350*

CRUST:
[IN MIXING BOWL MIX TOGETHER WITH ELECTRIC MIXER]

- 1 BEATEN EGG
- 1 BOX YELLOW CAKE MIX [save 2/3 cups for topping]
- 1/2 CUP MELTED BUTTER [I melt the butter in the pan]

PAT INTO 9"x13" BUTTERED PAN. BAKE 350* FOR 15-20 MINUTES.

FILLING:

- 3 BEATEN EGGS
- 2/3 CUP OF THE CAKE MIX
- 1/2 CUP BROWN SUGAR 
- 3/4 CUP DARK KARO SYRUP
- 1 TSP. VANILLA

COMBINE AND BEAT FOR 2-3 MINUTES. POUR OVER CRUST....ARRANGE OR SPRINKLE 1-2 CUPS PECAN HALVES OVER FILLING.

BAKE 350* FOR 45+ MINUTES TILL FILLING IS SET....

ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh, that will help put on some holiday pounds!


----------

